# Sassy Ham and Cheese Sandwiches



## ffemt128 (Nov 18, 2012)

I saw this on the food network 2 weeks ago and decided to try it. It was quite tasty although I'm not a cream cheese kind of guy. Never was one of my favorites.



recipe from food network said:


> *Ingredients*
> 
> 
> 1 container (8 ounces) cream cheese
> ...


----------



## grapeman (Nov 18, 2012)

Sounds alright but here is the real "sassy ham"
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=6TlNOwwQQJk


----------



## Tom_S (Nov 21, 2012)

You know, you really can't beat a grilled ham & cheese sandwich, especially with sweet & spicy mustard in it. My mouth is watering now but it's probably because I'm hungry.


----------

